# "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة"(يوحنا6:14)



## ++menooo++ (4 مارس 2006)

*"أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة"(يوحنا6:14)*

"أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة"(يوحنا6:14)
في يوم الميلاد تحققت آمال قديمة، وصحت أحلام لذيذة.
قديماً، حلم بوذا بفردوس أرضى. لكنه عجز عن أن يهتدى إلى البذور الصالحة لفردوسه، فنادى بانعدام الشخصية ليكون الانسان روحياً. فجاء المسيح محققاً حلم بوذا ومحفظاً لكل انسان بشخصيته المعنوية، فهتف ملائكة السماء يوم ميلاده "المجد لله في الأعالى.. وبالناس المسرة".
وتخيل كونفوشيوس فردوساً أرضياً آخر، لكنه عز عليه أن يصل إلى أصوله، فجاء المسيح محققاً حلم كونفوشيوس وأسس ملكوته على الحق، والرحمة والحنان.
ورأى الرواقيون فردوساً آخر، فنادوا بوجوب التمسك بالفضيلة، لتكون الدنيا سماء على الأرض. فجاء المسيح محققاً رؤى الفلاسفة الرواقيين، منادياً أن لا قيمة للفضيلة ما لم يراها الناس متمثلة في ذات حى، فقال: "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" – فألف في هذه العبارة الموجزة ما بين الشرق والغرب اللذين قال فيهما كبلنج: "الشرق شرق، والغرب غرب. ضدان لا يلتقيان".
فالشرق المتعبد بطبيعته، يفتح عينيه ويمد يديه سائلاً: "أين الطريق؟".
والغرب المفكر بذهنه، يهيم في فيافى عقليته، باحثاً مستفهماً "أين الحق؟".
والشرق والغرب يسيران جنباً إلى جنب، وهما يتناجيان قائلين: "ما هى الحياة؟".
فجاء المسيح وقال لأولهما: "أنا هو الطريق"، ولثانيهما: "أنا هو الحق"، ولكليهما: "أنا هو الحياة".


----------



## blackguitar (5 مارس 2006)

*المسيح هو كل شىء*
*كل من يبحث عن شىء سامى يجده فالمسيح *

*موضوع جميل يا مينو اشكرك عليه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (9 مارس 2006)

العفو يا بلاك شكرا لمتابعتك


----------



## +AMIR+ (10 مارس 2006)

الله يا اخى الحبيب مينو الموضوع جميل جدا بيعرفنا فعلا الطريق والحق والحياة .
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## هيوي (11 مارس 2006)

ربي والهي الى من اذهب وكلام الحياة الابدية معك


----------



## ++menooo++ (15 مارس 2006)

ميرسى على ردك و مشاركتك يا امير
و ميرسى على مرورك يا هيوى
اسف على تاخيرى فى الشكر
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------

